# Car Forums > Automotive News >  New Sequoia

## flipstah

@Buster


Shes the one

----------


## littledan

that looks pretty sick

----------


## Misterman

I wonder if it can do better than 14mpg now?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Grand Wagoneer is better.

----------


## npham

> Grand Wagoneer is better.



Toyota > Stellantis

----------


## danno

I keep telling myself to look at Toyota for my next purchase, but having the subscription service makes me angry. In 5 years the sequoia will be significantly more valuable than the grand wagoner, both look nice though.

----------


## bjstare

Yeah this thing is pretty awesome actually. Now on the land cruiser platform.

Still, Escalade V for Buster.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I keep telling myself to look at Toyota for my next purchase, but having the subscription service makes me angry. In 5 years the sequoia will be significantly more valuable than the grand wagoner, both look nice though.



What subscription service?

----------


## bulaian

> What subscription service?



Toyota has a subscription service for you to use auto start with your key fob

https://www.theverge.com/2021/12/12/...-start-key-fob

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Toyota has a subscription service for you to use auto start with your key fob
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2021/12/12/...-start-key-fob



Oh. That's as high tech as Tesla. Your hard goods are now actually simply licensed software.

Don't tell Beyond, because as far as we're concerned, all Toyota products have tech that's 15 years old and since we only buy cars to sit in the seats and play with the latest greatest latest gimmicky bullshit #Tech, the rest of the vehicle experience is irrelevant.

----------


## jutes

Want that powertrain in the Armada body. These massive grills are ridiculous.

----------


## jwslam

> I wonder if it can do better than 14mpg now?



I saw somewhere it's standard hybrid powertrain?

----------


## bulaian

> I saw somewhere it's standard hybrid powertrain?



https://driving.ca/auto-news/news/fi...toyota-sequoia




> Well, no surprise here: the latest version of Toyota’s gargantuan Sequoia is based on the recently released Tundra. Oh, there are three rows of seats in its (expansively hedonistic) cabin rather than a bed for plywood, but, in most regards — certainly the technical ones — the Sequoia is the Tundra’s brother from another brother.
> 
> The engine, for instance, is a carbon copy of the series hybrid that serves as the top-of-the-line choice in the pick-me-up. A 3.4-litre V6 — Toyota officially calls it a 3.5L — twin-turbo V6 is mated to a 48-volt motor-generator sandwiched between engine and transmission, fed by a 1.87-kilowatt-hour lithium-ion battery.
> 
> Add it all up and there’s no fewer than 437 horsepower and 583 pound-feet of torque on tap, one of the reasons that this third-gen Sequoia can now tow 4,080 kilograms (9,000 pounds). That said, the extra paraphernalia will probably make an already incredible bulk even heavier, the Tundra with the same powertrain weighing in at over 6,000 pounds.
> 
> The pickup version of the hybrid consumes about 1 L/100 km less fuel than the exact same motor sans electrification. Oh, and treated with the same delicacy that you’d treat your firstborn’s first diaper change, you might get up to 29 kilometres an hour — Toyota seems overly specific on that count for some reason — on electric power alone, but the real reason you should be excited about the new hybrid powertrain is that it’s fortified with twin-turbo V6 goodness.
> 
> It all powers Toyota’s latest TNGA-F body-on-frame platform, similar in construction, if not quite detail, to the Tundra. The Sequoia, for instance, rides on independent double-wishbone front suspension up front, and unlike its predecessor — which grafted an independent rear suspension onto the back of its boxed frame — the 2023 version reverts back to a solid rear axle, albeit a modern multi-link system. There’s also an optional load-levelling air suspension to help keep the Sequoia on an even keel while towing. As I mentioned, the 2023 Sequoia can tow up to 4,080 kilos, an improvement of some 22 per cent over its predecessor.
> ...

----------


## killramos

> Yeah this thing is pretty awesome actually. Now on the land cruiser platform.
> 
> Still, Escalade V for Buster.



What platform was it on before? Wasn’t tundra sequoia land cruiser LX essentially same same?

----------


## R-Audi

> Toyota has a subscription service for you to use auto start with your key fob
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2021/12/12/...-start-key-fob




I believe the subscription is for use with the phone app, not the key fob. Thats the way it is with my 2020 4Runner anyways...

----------


## killramos

Key fobs are old hat anyway.

----------


## rage2

> I believe the subscription is for use with the phone app, not the key fob. Thats the way it is with my 2020 4Runner anyways...



It was originally for the key fob as well, but Toyota reversed that decision after the backlash.

----------


## Buster

> What platform was it on before? Wasn’t tundra sequoia land cruiser LX essentially same same?



I dont think so. I think the Land Cruiser is its own beast.

- - - Updated - - -




> Oh. That's as high tech as Tesla. Your hard goods are now actually simply licensed software.
> 
> Don't tell Beyond, because as far as we're concerned, all Toyota products have tech that's 15 years old and since we only buy cars to sit in the seats and play with the latest greatest latest gimmicky bullshit #Tech, the rest of the vehicle experience is irrelevant.



My interest in cars is falling off a cliff.

I also don't want a hybrid.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My fordpass app has been flaky for starting, so I've been using the keybod mostly the last two months. Need the keyfob.

----------


## heavyD

> Oh. That's as high tech as Tesla. Your hard goods are now actually simply licensed software.
> 
> Don't tell Beyond, because as far as we're concerned, *all Toyota products have tech that's 15 years old* and since we only buy cars to sit in the seats and play with the latest greatest latest gimmicky bullshit #Tech, the rest of the vehicle experience is irrelevant.



Yes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> What platform was it on before? Wasnt tundra sequoia land cruiser LX essentially same same?



I don't believe so. Tundra/Sequoia were one and Landcruiser/LX were another. Then some weird, smaller Loans Cruiser variant was also the Lexus GX.

----------


## killramos

> I don't believe so. Tundra/Sequoia were one and Landcruiser/LX were another. Then some weird, smaller Loans Cruiser variant was also the Lexus GX.



And here I thought GX was Tundra/4Runner

----------


## Buster

> And here I thought GX was Tundra/4Runner



4runner is tacoma

----------


## bjstare

> I don't believe so. Tundra/Sequoia were one and Landcruiser/LX were another. Then some weird, smaller Loans Cruiser variant was also the Lexus GX.



Yes.

Tundra/Sequoia was one, Landcruiser/LX was another, Land Cruiser Prado/GX was another.




> 4runner is tacoma



No. 4runner is also built on land cruiser prado platform. 4runner and tacoma may have shared a platform back in the 90s/early 00s, but I'm pretty sure it hasn't been like that for at least one generation, maybe two.

----------


## Buster

I gotta say, this is more than I have thought about Toyotas in the last 10 years combined.

----------


## heavyD

> I gotta say, this is more than I have thought about Toyotas in the last 10 years combined.



Well at least you can feel good that the tech hasn't changed a lot since the last time you through of them.

----------


## andyg16

I'm currently in the market for a mid to full size SUV, usually heavily lean towards GMC products...this has got to be the first time I've ever had Toyota in my mind as a possible option for anything

----------


## 88CRX

Yea thats a good looking large suv

----------


## killramos

Very good looking

----------


## Xtrema

Gonna say Land Cruiser looks tame after this. And Toyota cancelling Land Cruiser for North America doesn't sound stupid any more.

Damn that screen is huge.

----------


## flipstah

HVAC controls not in the screen? Hallejuah

----------


## ExtraSlow

I can't even tell which of you guys are trolling anymore. Like honest to fucking god, I swear less than half of you are serious with the praise here.

----------


## Xtrema

> HVAC controls not in the screen? Hallejuah



And volume knob. It's like Toyota is listening to all the complains.




> I can't even tell which of you guys are trolling anymore. Like honest to fucking god, I swear less than half of you are serious with the praise here.



"Repeat a lie often enough and it becomes the truth” - Joseph Goebbels.

----------


## you&me

> And volume knob. It's like Toyota is listening to all the complains.
> 
> 
> 
> "Repeat a lie often enough and it becomes the truth - Joseph Goebbels.



Somehow it seems perfectly fitting to quote a Nazi when referring to praising Toyota.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Well at least you can feel good that the tech hasn't changed a lot since the last time you through of them.



Don't make your mind up before Consumer Reports tells you how to make your mind up.

----------


## killramos

> I can't even tell which of you guys are trolling anymore. Like honest to fucking god, I swear less than half of you are serious with the praise here.



It’s kind of childish looking but I have a sweet spot for some of the toys.

----------


## jutes

Price point for poverty spec SR5….$80k+?

----------


## flipstah

> Price point for poverty spec SR5….$80k+?



Probably. 

I'd rather rock a four banger Defender if you're after the Aspen clout.

Other than that, it's a sweet engine and the interior is nice.

----------


## danno

> It was originally for the key fob as well, but Toyota reversed that decision after the backlash.



Well that's good news i never read that, I'm sure it's coming at some point.

----------


## BokCh0y

> Toyota has a subscription service for you to use auto start with your key fob
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2021/12/12/...-start-key-fob



This is being reviewed:

https://www.thedrive.com/tech/43636/...ssive-blowback


Also the new Sequoia looks PIMP!!!

----------


## Cagare

New gen Land Cruiser is going on the same platform as Tundra and Sequoia. Just not in NA.

----------


## rage2

> HVAC controls not in the screen? Hallejuah



Widescreen CarPlay.  :Love:

----------


## dirtsniffer

how anyone can support a company that locks integrated features behind a paywall is beyond me.

----------


## Xtrema

> how anyone can support a company that locks integrated features behind a paywall is beyond me.



Keep your old car running. There is no way car companies won't go subscription/DLC route once every car connects to the internet. At a minimum, you will be charged for the 4G/5G connection cost.

----------


## flipstah

> Widescreen CarPlay.



What more do we need?

Not digging the Capstone trim though with the two-tone beige seats... TRD trim tells you you bought a TRD trim all over the place. Is that normal?

----------


## DonJuan

> Don't make your mind up before Consumer Reports tells you how to make your mind up.



 :ROFL!: 

I wonder if they will do a GR version? I could use a <6 sec 0-60 bus.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I wonder if they will do a GR version? I could use a <6 sec 0-60 bus.



I had to look that up. Learning is cool.
I was only familiar with TRD.

----------


## flipstah

> I wonder if they will do a GR version? I could use a <6 sec 0-60 bus.



GRMMC

Gazoo Racing Masters of McLean Creek

----------


## bjstare

> I wonder if they will do a GR version? I could use a <6 sec 0-60 bus.



Sounds like you need an Escalade V as well.

It should be the next beyond.ca civic

----------


## DonJuan

> Sounds like you need an Escalade V as well.
> 
> It should be the next beyond.ca civic



I still have a "claw" sticker around here somewhere that would look good on either.

----------


## That.Guy.S30

Pshhh the 2020 qx80 can do it in 5.9 seconds. Hows that for a a bus?

----------

